# broke softmod dashboard by accident



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

so i fucked up bad
i cant access the dashboard and i had the brilliant idea to remove the exploit files last night so i cant use it to fix my softmod.

i cant access it because i tried to switch from unleashx to xbmc as default dashboard.()

i still have the original files as "whatever"_bak.xbe so i need either a way to fix the entire installation or access those files to rename them.

what can i do?
am i completely fucked?


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> so i fucked up bad
> i cant access the dashboard and i had the brilliant idea to remove the exploit files last night so i cant use it to fix my softmod.
> 
> i cant access it because i tried to switch from unleashx to xbmc as default dashboard.()
> ...



Just boot the softmod installer again and let it reinstall the softmod.
(you just needed to replace the evoxdash.xbe with the xbmc.xbe renamed to evoxdash.xbe on the E: drive and copy the other files for xbmc also on the e: drive)


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Just boot the softmod installer again and let it reinstall the softmod.


i cant as i said i removed it from the drive i used the mech asssault exploit.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> i cant as i said i removed it from the drive i used the mech asssault exploit.


Put it back on?


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

i cant access the dashboard how can i do that?


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> i cant access the dashboard how can i do that?


How did you softmod your xbox with the usb method?


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

yes but the usb is no longer formated to the proper format. i use drive droid to emulate one so the virtual usb i created no longer exist.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> yes but the usb is no longer formated to the proper format. i use drive droid to emulate one so the virtual usb i created no longer exist.


Oh you can't access the xbox dashboard.....


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> yes but the usb is no longer formated to the proper format. i use drive droid to emulate one so the virtual usb i created no longer exist.



Does anything come up on screen, dashboard / Microsoft logo wise? and when you put a disc in. Does it boot?


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

i can boot into games when i dont have a game in i get the micrsoft logo but when the dashboard would normally start i get a black screen and the led turns orange i think.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

You could install a modchip that boots to the modded dash again. (because you can set a path where it should boot)


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> i can boot into games when i dont have a game in i get the micrsoft logo but when the dashboard would normally start i get a black screen and the led turns orange i think.



Try and boot Slayers. This is a modded boot disc which allows you to softmod etc. Try that before anything else.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

cant use chip im on rev 1.6 sry forgot to say so. i'll look into slayer do i need a specifict types of disc?


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> cant use chip im on rev 1.6 sry forgot to say so. i'll look into slayer do i need a specifict types of disc?


OOOH


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

it says slayer is for mod chip should i still try it?


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

You still have the softmod installed you can launch burned discs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Use hexen to reinstall your dash.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

A download link is in my hacking guide.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

does any disc work i only have dvd+rw on hand


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> it says slayer is for mod chip should i still try it?



Not Slayers sorry. That is an old method. You should use HeXen. Here is a link to the ISO: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2rJGo0CUoE2c1NaWWZiUHV0VXM/view

Download, burn it to disc using IMGBURN, then boot it and you can then reinstall your dashboard.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Not Slayers sorry. That is an old method. You should use HeXen. Here is a link to the ISO: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2rJGo0CUoE2c1NaWWZiUHV0VXM/view
> 
> Download, burn it to disc using IMGBURN, then boot it and you can then reinstall your dashboard.


>:^( that is my link from the guide.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Not Slayers sorry. That is an old method. You should use HeXen. Here is a link to the ISO: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2rJGo0CUoE2c1NaWWZiUHV0VXM/view
> 
> Download, burn it to disc using IMGBURN, then boot it and you can then reinstall your dashboard.





DarkGabbz said:


> >:^( that is my link from the guide.


couldnt find link in guide so much apreesh


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

ok so my old thompson drvie just refuses to read the disc and tries to go to dash board then the led turns orange and my hitashi drives makes all sorts of weird sounds and then the led turns red.

once again do i need a specific type of dvd?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

edit 1: update 1: as i was writing this it managed to boot on the hitachi drive apparently it needed more time


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> ok so my old thompson drvie just refuses to read the disc and tries to go to dash board then the led turns orange and my hitashi drives makes all sorts of weird sounds and then the led turns red.
> 
> once again do i need a specific type of dvd?
> 
> ...


That it turns red is normal it means that it loads.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

should i change to a dual boot setup just to be safe in case shit like this happens again(knowing myself it likely will)?


----------



## Plstic (May 29, 2017)

this is why I don't bother with 1.6's tbh.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

i got a 1.6 because finding a 1.0 to 1.5 that doesn't have a fucked up clock capacitor in 2017 is pretty much impossible.

edit: also not fucking relevant


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 29, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> >:^( that is my link from the guide.



Yep, and what a guide it is!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



c3pu said:


> i got a 1.6 because finding a 1.0 to 1.5 that doesn't have a fucked up clock capacitor in 2017 is pretty much impossible.
> 
> edit: also not fucking relevant



How are you getting on?


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2017)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Yep, and what a guide it is!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


1.0-1.5 are better than 1.6 consoles because you can rewrite the bios which would do the same thing like a modchip but free.


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

well i had to overite the mod with krayzie's mod using hexen now i would like to return to the mod i initially had from darkgabbz tutorial but cant seem to figure how.
i cant seem to launch the exploit to overwrite it in mechassault it tells me cant launch linux... in splintercell the game just hangs.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


edit 1


jellybeangreen2 said:


> Yep, and what a guide it is!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



with my modding or in a "masturbatory" sense
1. up
2. tmi much

edit2 apparently i just need to change my dashboard.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (May 29, 2017)

c3pu said:


> well i had to overite the mod with krayzie's mod using hexen now i would like to return to the mod i initially had from darkgabbz tutorial but cant seem to figure how.
> i cant seem to launch the exploit to overwrite it in mechassault it tells me cant launch linux... in splintercell the game just hangs.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Yes, just rewrite your dashboard and you're done.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jellybeangreen2 said:


> Yes, just rewrite your dashboard and you're done.



Sorry to double check, but can you launch copied dvds still or only official discs?


----------



## c3pu (May 29, 2017)

i managed to "fix" it by overwriting the mod now im trying to use xbmc as my dash instead of evox i started a new tread about it.


----------



## Artemis0502 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkGabbz said:


> >:^( that is my link from the guide.


Do this works even if I can't access the dashboard?


----------

